# Carte Sd non lue



## toinou30 (5 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir,

Depuis quelques mois j'ai un macbook pro 13" Rétina. J'ai acheté ce mac car je suis photographe amateur et je préfère travailler mes photos sur mac.Malheureusement ce matin quand j'ai inséré une carte sd dans mon lecteur de carte sd,la carte n'a pas était reconnue par mon macbook.J'ai donc inséré une deuxième carte,rebelotte,la carte n'est pas lue par mon mac.J'ai donc soufflé le lecteur de carte,nettoyé la carte,vérifier si elle n'était pas dans l'utilitaire de disque,mais rien ... elles ne sont toujours pas reconnue.J'ai donc essayé mes cartes dans un PC,elles fonctionnent et sont bien au format FAT 32. 
Auriez vous une idée d'ou cela pourrait venir ? sa m'embête de devoir envoyer mon macbook en garantie,car j'ai toute ma vie dessus 


Merci Bcp


----------



## Mac2A (6 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir

insère ta carte SD et redémarre pour voir si elle est reconnue

Ta carte SD, elle-est reconnue dans l'utilitaire de disque ?

Ouvre les Informations Système (Menu &#63743; > À propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos...) à la rubrique Matériel > USB, est-ce que tu vois le lecteur de carte mémoire interne ?


----------



## toinou30 (6 Avril 2014)

J'ai redémarrer mon Mac,la carte n'est toujours pas reconnue.
Elle n'est pas reconnu dans l'utilitaire de disque.
Dans a propos de ce mac j'ai lecteur de carte : 
Lecteur de carte SD intégré*:

  Identifiant du fournisseur*:	0x14e4
  Identifiant du périphérique*:	0x16bc
  Identifiant du fournisseur du sous-système*:	0x14e4
  Identifiant du sous-système*:	0x96bc
  Révision*:	0x0021
  Largeur du câble*:	x1
  Vitesse de la liaison*:	2.5 GT/s


Mon mac est encore sous garantie,je vais contacter Apple pour qu'il me le prenne pour le réparer car avoir un lecteur de carte défaillant 7 mois après l'achat d'une machine a plus de 1500 Euros sa a tendance a m'irrité


----------



## Mac2A (6 Avril 2014)

toinou30 a dit:


> Mon mac est encore sous garantie,je vais contacter Apple pour qu'il me le prenne pour le réparer car avoir un lecteur de carte défaillant 7 mois après l'achat d'une machine a plus de 1500 Euros sa a tendance a m'irrité



Regarde voir par hasard si cela ne vient pas de ta carte SD en essayant sur un autre mac ou ordinateur

Sinon oui c'est clair, si tu as encore la garantie, il ne faut pas hésiter


----------



## jenace (15 Juin 2017)

Mac2A a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> insère ta carte SD et redémarre pour voir si elle est reconnue
> 
> ...


oui au démarrage elle reconnue mais pas le mac allumé ( bon il a 9 ans) solution pour 10 euros lecteur de carte mémoire via un port usb


----------



## okeeb (15 Juin 2017)

Sous quel système tourne votre Mac, est-il à jour, donne-t-il par ailleurs d'autres signes de "fatigue" logicielle, de ralentissements, de plantages, a-t-il déjà été réinstallé au propre...?


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2017)

jenace a dit:


> oui au démarrage elle reconnue mais pas le mac allumé ( bon il a 9 ans) solution pour 10 euros lecteur de carte mémoire via un port usb


euh, tu réponds à un post d'il y a 3 ans qui ne t'est pas tout à fait destiné (puisque tu n'es pas l'initiateur du fil).
Faut-il comprendre que tu as un problème de reconnaissance de la carte SD ?


----------



## jenace (17 Juin 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> Sous quel système tourne votre Mac, est-il à jour, donne-t-il par ailleurs d'autres signes de "fatigue" logicielle, de ralentissements, de plantages, a-t-il déjà été réinstallé au propre...?


sierra


----------



## jenace (17 Juin 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> Sous quel système tourne votre Mac, est-il à jour, donne-t-il par ailleurs d'autres signes de "fatigue" logicielle, de ralentissements, de plantages, a-t-il déjà été réinstallé au propre...?


oui il tourne très bien , install nikel via apple store


----------



## jenace (17 Juin 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> euh, tu réponds à un post d'il y a 3 ans qui ne t'est pas tout à fait destiné (puisque tu n'es pas l'initiateur du fil).
> Faut-il comprendre que tu as un problème de reconnaissance de la carte SD ?


j'ai reçu le lecteur de carte connecté via mon hub usb et voila plus de blem la carte est reconnue dans l'utilitaire...mais bien sur en externe! je pense quand même à un blem de logiciel et non pas de lecteur physique autrement la carte mémoire ne serait pas reconnue au démarrage! j'aimerai bien savoir le pourquoi de la chose


----------



## jenace (17 Juin 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> euh, tu réponds à un post d'il y a 3 ans qui ne t'est pas tout à fait destiné (puisque tu n'es pas l'initiateur du fil).
> Faut-il comprendre que tu as un problème de reconnaissance de la carte SD ?


heu! oui j'ai en blem de lecteur de carte , sauf mon respect, autrement je posterais pas sur ce sujet! maintenant qu'il y ai un poste vieux de 3 ans j'en sais rien.


----------

